# Chicken names?



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Hey all! I have a 4year old son who has been helping me come up with names for our new chicks. So far we have only stuck with one name for one of our bantams. Help me name the rest!?

Percy


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

I









Bantam


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Americauna


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Amercauna


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Americauna


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Americauna


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

My bantam twins. I believe one boy and one girl. The one pictured below is much bigger


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't expect me to come up with something. My birds can be years old before I pop out a name.

I like Percy, I still want Percy.


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Lol Percy is a sweet heart. Can't wait to see her/him grow. I'll blow this forum up with pictures of her/him just for you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, thanks. Even though that sounds very much like Percy is staying right where he/she is.


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Lol Yea he's staying with me in NY


----------

